# Magne Amdahl: Astrognosia & Æsop



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Magne Amdahl: Astrognosia & Æsop

Release Date June 30, 2015
Duration51:14
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording DateMay, 2014
Recording Location
Jar Church, Norway
Label2L
*FormatBlu-Ray Audio*
Duration51:14
Release Info
Studio Recording


----------

